
What it means to design and implement a bike-friendly dream office - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_eye/2016/03/15/perkins_will_design_of_sram_headquarters_is_a_bike_friendly_dream_office.html
======
jefflinwood
The bike track in the photos makes more sense considering that SRAM is a bike
components manufacturer.

In Austin, the biggest concerns for bike commutes (for those within an easy
commute) are secure bike parking and showers/changing facilities for the
commute.

One of our local bike stores, Mellow Johnny's, provides bike commuter services
- $1 per shower - [http://austin.mellowjohnnys.com/the-latest/the-5-ways-we-
can...](http://austin.mellowjohnnys.com/the-latest/the-5-ways-we-can-make-
your-bike-commute-easier) \- which might make more sense than custom designing
most office spaces for commuters.

When I commuted downtown by bike (about ten miles), I'd usually shower at the
downtown location of my gym, and then ride the bike a couple of blocks over to
the office.

